# Christmas Rep Thread 2.0!



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey SS.org members!! 
Seeings as how last year there was a Christmas rep thread, and one hasn't popped up this year, I figured i'd start it.  
Just wishing everyone happy holidays!! (whichever you happen to be celebrating)
I'll be kicking back, watching Elf and enjoying time with my family. 
Hope everybody has a great day and has fun.  
And even though there is an Australian Christmas thread, you guys can still jump in here too.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 24, 2012)

I thought Christmas rep threads were frowned upon by the mods or something, but I can't remember exactly what the deal is.

Also, it's totally still Christmas Eve in America, and everyone knows our time zones are the only ones that matter. Get out of here.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

I live in Washington, so it's only 4 P.M. Christmas eve.  Just figured I'd post it before the other time zones were out of Christmas day. 
And if it's frowned upon I'm totally okay with them closing it, sorry if I wasn't supposed to guys.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, y'all.


----------



## skeels (Dec 24, 2012)

And to all, a goodnight....


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 24, 2012)

It snowed today!

Looks like a white christmas for me!
Which also means I'll be spending my Xmas morning shoveling.
It should prove to be most jolly.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

Make yourself a snow angel and have sex in it.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, you have frost bite of the cock!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Matt (OP) and to all here!


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking like a white Christmas here! Merry Christmas SSO!  hope everyone has a good holiday


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Merry Christmas Matt (OP) and to all here!



Merry Christmas to you too Louis! I'll be playing a song for my girlfriend that I wrote on the Classic.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Louis! I'll be playing a song for my girlfriend that I wrote on the Classic.


That's a CLASSIC act my friend (get it? ). Going to play for my girlfriend when she comes up. I play metal in Queens NY I gunna get shot like OD son.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas. Looks like it will be rainy and nasty here tomorrow morning, but there's no reason to let that to put a damper on holiday spirits.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

More rain means spending more time inside with the family.


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 24, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Make yourself a snow angel and have sex in it.


 
Make yourself a snow angel and have sex _with_ it. 
fixed


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Make yourself a snow angel and have sex _with_ it.
> fixed



 That works too. 
On another note trench, I got a double body weight squat for two reps today. 390x2.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 24, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> More rain means spending more time inside with the family.


 
Yep, which I am cool with. But sometimes (or with some people) that's not so great, though.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

I hear ya. ^


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 24, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> That works too.
> On another note trench, I got a double body weight squat for two reps today. 390x2.


 
Now that's some serious weight on the core. I used to go up to 385-405 for either 1, 2, or 3reps(385) maybe once every 4-6wks in an attempt to spur size growth.
I don't know how some of them guys squat with powerlifting level weights. 
It always felt like I was about to snap once I was around 400lbs.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Holidays to you and yours!  

After getting my RG8 I don't really need anything else.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!

Here's to a shit-ton of NGD threads!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy holidays and here's to me seeing that RG8s are only $399 at MF. If the price holds come February, I won't be able to resist temptation for long.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

Jesus christ this thread has given me 150 points of rep. I can feel my E-Penis growing by the second.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Lucky bastard


----------



## FireInside (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my forum brothas and sistas!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 24, 2012)

30 minutes to Christmas here, but my gf and her family did a lot of Christmas stuff already today (they're German so I think that might have something to do with it), and it was really awesome. Hope you're all having a good one!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Xmas.

























































Yes. I did that to counteract the "merry christmas".


----------



## TristanTTN (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

I tried repping you, but apparently I've reached my daily limit


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2012)

It's officially Christmas!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## zakattak192 (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Festivus!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 25, 2012)

Xaios said:


>


 
I didn't know you were Santa, Xaios! How are the elves holding up?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 25, 2012)

2 more hours til Christmas here. My girlfriend got me a shitload of presents and I am STOKED.


----------



## Divinehippie (Dec 25, 2012)

happy christmas guys and girls. hopefully you all get what your GASing for and have a great and safe holiday with your family/friends/loved ones =).


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 25, 2012)

Why the fuck did I wake up at 6:00, I wanted to wake up at 9:00 or 10:00.....

Still, Merry Christmas you bunch of frostbitten cunts.


----------



## Mendez (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas dudes!


----------



## FireInside (Dec 25, 2012)

Come out humans! Gwar is here to sing pretty songs for you!





When Lemmy says Happy Holidays you fucking do it!!!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas and happy holidays to all. Today was the first day we got real snow so Christmas Eve was really nice with the family.  Tomorrow it's time for some delicious turkey!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 25, 2012)

tedtan said:


> I didn't know you were Santa, Xaios! How are the elves holding up?



Their wills have been broken under the thrall of my mental domination. 





So, all in all, not bad...

(Humbug, hit my +rep giving limit for the day.)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Mendez (Dec 25, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Their wills have been broken under the thrall of my mental domination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Forgot to sign my rep 

Anyways, nothing like a santa hypnotoad to get things done right


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread is amazing 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## Heroin (Dec 25, 2012)

merry xmenmas to all


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh and here's a special Christmas message for you all:


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry chrismas dudio's!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy X-Mas SS.ORG from down under!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry christmas.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm not repping anyone right now, but I'll leave you all with this christmas song I recorded for you all.  https://soundcloud.com/pooluke41/dang-son-too-edgy-for-you


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 25, 2012)

Now this is a thread for my taste. Green love for everybody! 

And merry Christmas of course!


----------



## Rustee (Dec 25, 2012)

Scored $300 all up today, NGD soon I guess?


----------



## tedtan (Dec 25, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Their wills have been broken under the thrall of my mental domination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Eeeegcelent! 




Xaios said:


> (Humbug, hit my +rep giving limit for the day.)




Unfortunately, so have I.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 25, 2012)

So this is a thread for rep-whoring?

Merry christmas from snowy as hell Skellefteå, Sweden.











...now give me my rep...


----------



## jordanky (Dec 25, 2012)

Hail Santa! Happy holidays from my beard and I in rainy KY!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 25, 2012)

I've given all the rep I can in 24 hours  
Glad to hear everyone is having a Merry Christmas!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 25, 2012)

^

Looks like several of us have hit our limits. But merry Christmas to everyone, even if I can't rep ya.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 25, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've given all the rep I can in 24 hours





tedtan said:


> Looks like several of us have hit our limits. But merry Christmas to everyone, even if I can't rep ya.



I'm also maxed out!


----------



## VILARIKA (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas yall and happy holidays


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## rekab (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## -42- (Dec 25, 2012)

I love almost all of you guys:


----------



## Sam MJ (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone !


It'll be interesting to see the incoming wave of NGD's


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 25, 2012)

I had no idea of this tradition - I have been gone too long.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 25, 2012)

skip to 2:30 - 

Hope everyone had an awesome Christmas and got heaps of presents!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! Or, more PC, Merry christmahannukwanzadan!!
Now all you cold weather types -- go shovel the driveway!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2012)

Rep and post counts are supposed to be disabled in OT, but if Alex doesn't care enough to maintain it I don't care enough to enforce it  Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas everyone!

And a Carol of the Old Ones


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys/gals. 

No snow here, just wind. My son is in Dallas where it is snowing though, and he got to play in the snow. I'm happy he got to enjoy that.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Dec 25, 2012)

Just ate twice my own body weiight in food, had a skinful last night and now my stomach is ready to enter "Hyperdrive" mode for digestion, I'm gonna be so fat by New Year lololololololol

Merry Christmas...


----------



## Augminished (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!

It was nice we had a semi white Christmas here as it snowed last night! Hope everyone enjoys their new gear!!!!


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry x-mas all


----------



## myrtorp (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas! There's alot of snow here!
Hopefully I will be posting a Christmas NGD this week! 

Now, time to eat some Christmas ham on sandwich and watch some series!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 25, 2012)

My Christmas was awesome cause my grandpa was showing off his guns one is 95 years old and the other is 100 my mind was blown, and I played pool with him, my aunt uncle and sister.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 26, 2012)

DAMN! I've repped everyone through post 66, but I've hit my daily limit again. Everyone else be patient.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## VILARIKA (Dec 26, 2012)

Out of rep to give, hope everyone had a jolly Christmas


----------



## tedtan (Dec 26, 2012)

^ SenorDingDong,

Does Second Christmas = New Year's Day?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 26, 2012)

IBTL......


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> IBTL......



Didn't read page 3, did you?


----------



## Jakke (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry christmas, if somewhat belated, for everyone! Here's to a cranky new year, which I hope will have a Orange-ish tint for me



Murmel said:


> Merry christmas from snowy as hell Skellefteå, Sweden.


 
I refuse to accept your provincial Merry Christmas


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry late Christmas!

Given out my daily limit so far.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Late Christmas folks, I just got back in from a 1500 km round trip for the ordeal so time to catch my breath (after travelling from BC to ontario 2 days prior.. yikes)


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Late Christmas! I hope everyone had a fun and safe holiday!


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 26, 2012)

My wife put some nut sauce in my stocking. Hmm...that doesn't sound right


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 26, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Didn't read page 3, did you?




nope too busy,I`m skimming....


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 26, 2012)

It was my first Christmas away from home and it was the best I've ever had. I'm used to having three people in the house on such an occasion (I only have my parents in this country; all my other family is back in the motherland []) but we had 11 people in the house...and four dogs. It was hectic, but amazing. I've never seen that many presents under one tree.

PS this thread gave me my third rep bar, so my e-penis is a bit longer now. Thanks guys. Sucks that I'm at my daily limit for rep though. I didn't even know that there was such a thing. 

I hope that Christmas was great for you guys. I'm gonna miss all the eggnog


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Dec 26, 2012)

Another one late to the party! Merry Christmas guys, hope the weather was better wherever you were, it's been raining solidly for the past couple of days here. Christmas food and some guitar related stuff more than made up for the weather though!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow I've gotten over 200 rep points solely from this thread.  

Time to dole out some for others...

EDIT: Daily limit reached...again...


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 26, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


>



Joke's on you, boxing day in the netherlands is called 2nd christmas day.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 26, 2012)

Out of rep again! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## pink freud (Dec 26, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Didn't read page 3, did you?



This is page 3


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 26, 2012)

pink freud said:


> This is page 3


----------



## tedtan (Dec 26, 2012)

pink freud said:


> This is page 3


 
Check out post 73 by technomancer:



technomancer said:


> Rep and post counts are supposed to be disabled in OT, but if Alex doesn't care enough to maintain it I don't care enough to enforce it  Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2012)

Rats, ran out of rep to give for the day again! 



pink freud said:


> This is page 3



You must have your posts per page set to something other than the default.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 26, 2012)

This maximum rep in a day shit is killing me! I have three pages at 40 posts a page to go through of mostly people I haven't repped yet.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 26, 2012)

texshred777 said:


>



Superior PPP 

Going through and repping 10-15 at a time periodically, I'll get through the whole thread eventually!


----------



## pink freud (Dec 27, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Rats, ran out of rep to give for the day again!
> 
> 
> 
> You must have your posts per page set to something other than the default.



I have it set to the max. 40 posts per page, I think.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 27, 2012)

tedtan said:


> ^ SenorDingDong,
> 
> Does Second Christmas = New Year's Day?



If you want to send me gifts for New Year's Day, yes.






EDIT: Ran out of rep to give out


----------



## tedtan (Dec 27, 2012)

^ Wat!!!???

I thought _you_ were sending _me_ gifts for New Year's Day.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 27, 2012)

I can feel the magic


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 27, 2012)

tedtan said:


> ^ Wat!!!???
> 
> I thought _you_ were sending _me_ gifts for New Year's Day.



If by gifts you mean AIDS then yes.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 27, 2012)

If that's a typo and you really mean "aides" (like on South Park when Jared had aides), then I think I am OK with your offer, sir.  

Otherwise, stay the hell away from me you crazy ding dong. 

Jared's Aides - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2012)

Man, doling out loads of rep is tiring!  Fortunately I'm used to spending a lot of unproductive time on SSO! OK, back to the repping...

Edit: Reached my daily limit. I think that safeguard was placed to protect against repetitive motion injuries!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 27, 2012)

Message from Lindsey:

"It's the holidays again boys, so don't forget to _come_ party with me!!!"


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2012)

Phew, think I finally got about everyone.


----------



## Michael T (Dec 28, 2012)

late to the party I guess......Holidays have taken away my SSO time in exchange for family time.

Hope everyone had a great holiday and has an awesome New Year.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 28, 2012)

Ran out again--I think I've covered about half of you fine blokes, maybe a bit more. If I accidentally double-rep you, count yourself lucky 



Anyone else in total disbelief that Christmas is already two full days behind us? There's so much buildup, and then it goes by so quick.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright - I finally got caught up!  

I've repped everyone who has posted in this thread once, and some of you are lucky enough to have been accidentally repped more than once, because I've trying to get everyone before going back for multiples.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 28, 2012)

pretty sure iv repped everyone in this thread finally


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

I`m not even close...


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2012)

I still have a page and a half to go.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 29, 2012)

Late D:
I've been out and about
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 29, 2012)

Any blank reps are probably from me..


----------



## jordanky (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I've finally gotten everyone, so far!


----------



## Ayo7e (Dec 29, 2012)

I love this forum, Merry Christmas everyone!





edit: I reached my limit at page 2, tomorrow more!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought nobody gave a damn about rep nowadays!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 29, 2012)

^ 





 


J/K


----------



## tedtan (Dec 29, 2012)

Alright. I finally made though repping every post.

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I got everyone,if not pm me.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 30, 2012)

jordanky said:


> I think I've finally gotten everyone, so far!



You got me, that's all that matters.


To you, and to anyone,


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 30, 2012)

Got everyone except TheHandOfStone. Don't think I forgot you, duder--I'll get you tomorrow.


----------

